# Growing Petite Pearl and Verona Growing



## CO_Grower (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello, I was looking to plant 10 or so Petite Pearl and Verona grapes this upcoming season. I'm curious what other people's experiences have been so for with these varieties. How long was their growing season to harvest? How many GDD to harvest? What was the brix and acid levels of the harvested grapes?

I have a spot I want to plant grapes that gets about 10 hours a day of sunlight....somewhat less in September/October. Knowing some parameters ahead of time may be useful to support my decision to use these varieties. I know success is driven by a lot of factors, especially soil and location, but I wanted to get a sense of the art of the possible before jumping right in.

The growing season here runs about 150-160 days between first and last frost. Soil testing checked a lot of the boxes for grape growing. My biggest concern is having enough sunlight available to ripen the grapes sufficiently and length of season. 

Crimson Pearl is also in consideration if available. I'm just not sure how much knowledge of this variety is out there just yet. T.P. 1-1-12 may be promising if/when it's released for sale.


----------



## treesaver (Oct 12, 2018)

I can't speak for petite pearl, but verona has hardly been out long enough for growers to be able to help you much. I had 26 vines that were two leaf being trained to trellis, when an airplane sprayed a pasture to the west of me. It outright killed three plants, and set the others back so bad, I am scared I'll lose somemore over winter. I had left a couple clusters on the most vigorous plants to play with, but pruned them off when they got sprayed. Maybe someone else had better luck! Lee


----------



## Masbustelo (Oct 12, 2018)

I have both PP and Verona. Next year will be the first year that anyone harvests Verona. Depending on the month I don't get more than ten hours of sun. For the most part grape growers East of the Mississippi had a horrible climactic year. Way to much rain. I harvested some PP last year that was 24 brix, 3.4 and .60 TA. I'm very pleased with that wine. This year mine got to 20 brix, and then tons of rain. You should have long enough of a season.


----------



## BigH (Oct 14, 2018)

Petite Pearl
* *2018: *23.2 brix, 3.35 pH. Harvested at 3127 GDD. 126 days from bud break to harvest
* *2017: *24.8 brix, 3.29 pH. Harvested at 2970 GDD. 141 days from bud break to harvest

My veronas are still babies
H


----------

